# Does it really matter???



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

As the title says, this is a car forum where perhaps a modicum of common sense should prevail when it comes to the written word, if people are that offended then perhaps a new forum should be created and they can all go on there and wax lyrical about grammer and puncuation instead of engines,wheels and the like


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

robokn. Is knowledge about "engines, wheels & things" the exclusive domain of the ignorami? I think not.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Coming from a man who does not even know what the various abreviations stand for when a quick glance into his owners book will enlighten him so as not to bother the ignorami with his purile questions


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I don't know about anyone else, but if I'm honest, I can forgive spelling mistakes and typos, but people who show utter disregard for the language deserve all the ridicule they get.

If someone can't even spend a few extra seconds to get their point across in decent English, which is readable and understandable, why the fuck should I be bothered to grace them with a proper reply?

Capital letters, paragraphs and punctuation (or at least a vague nod towards them) costs nothing, and certainly wouldn't place the poster into the realms of Mastermind.

Quite frankly, if you can't be arsed to talk to me properly, I can't be arsed to reply. You're much more likely to get a piss-taking response because that's all you deserve. If you walked up to someone in the street and muttered something unintelligible at them, would you honestly expect a proper response?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but if I'm honest, I can forgive spelling mistakes and typos, but people who show utter disregard for the language deserve all the ridicule they get.
> 
> If someone can't even spend a few extra seconds to get their point across in decent English, which is readable and understandable, why the fuck should I be bothered to grace them with a proper reply?
> 
> ...


Fuck me, jampott really has turned in to KMP:



kmpowell said:


> t5ttr said:
> 
> 
> > To me i think it is a little bit fussy
> ...


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about anyone else, but if I'm honest, I can forgive spelling mistakes and typos, but people who show utter disregard for the language deserve all the ridicule they get.
> ...


Thing is though, they both have a valid point


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but if I'm honest, I can forgive spelling mistakes and typos, but people who show utter disregard for the language deserve all the ridicule they get.
> 
> If someone can't even spend a few extra seconds to get their point across in decent English, which is readable and understandable, why the fuck should I be bothered to grace them with a proper reply?
> 
> ...


Agree 100%. Well said.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Its not the first time I've said it either... :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

We have all typed an odd "hte" or missed a word out when typing fast, and this is excusable, but the lazy shits that can't be bother to use and punctuation, spelling, and mixed case deserve the ridicule they get.

However the one common mistake which right pisses me off is break! FFS you are supposed to be a car enthusiast and should know it is brake!!! :evil:


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

I am delighted to find that I am not alone in condemning ignorance of English. How do these people hold down jobs with their lack of any form of communication?


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Captain Beeflat said:


> I am delighted to find that I am not alone in condemning ignorance of English. How do these people hold down jobs with their lack of any form of communication?


Because as the prices of used TTs tumble, all they need to learn is 'do you want fries with that?'

I am being facetious by the way, so lay of the flaming please... :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I think you'll find it is" Is that a large one"


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I completely agree. Spelling mistakes are ok, unless they are awful. It's not attempting to construct sentences with capitals, commas and full stops that really grates.

Note to offenders: the majority of intelligent forumistas just think "you thick fucker" when reading one of your unintelligible posts. Think on.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

This free software will solve a lot of this malarky.

Go to www.download.com
Search software for 'Word Web'
Download version 4.5a and install it
It sits in your tray and is a very useful tool
All you have to do is highlight the word you are checking
Click on the 'W' in your tray, a dialogue will appear with the word already in the check box

There is a lot more to this programme which you will discover if you take the trouble.

Joe 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ah, I see. Software is the answer. Right.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Ah, I see. Software is the answer. Right.


I lean towards your statement, but a bit of me would hope with assitance these people may subconciously pick up on what is being taught. 
Over the course of time they may get to a point that the software is no longer needed.
No one is ever too old to learn, they just need to want to.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

garyc said:


> Ah, I see. Software is the answer. Right.


No, it is not the answer. It simply offers an interim helping hand to those that need it and demonstrates a feeling of empathy towards other human beings. The correct way takes a lot longer and hopefully will indeed happen some day.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm laughing my head off here. I've read all the posts from people complaining about bad spelling and guess what.......you guessed it :lol: :lol: It may be that the complainers have made a rod for their own back after this lot :wink:

As for myself, I'm happy to do my best, which I think has been pretty good so far on this Forum and extend a large dollop of empathy in everybody's direction. "Those whose need is the greatest" as they say.

Have a nice large day with fries

Joe


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, I see. Software is the answer. Right.
> ...


Reading is by far the best way for anyone to improve their language use, should they so desire. They can start by reading their own posts before they submit. If they can be bothered.

In my view the use of spelling and grammar checkers merely make people overly reliant and lazy. I think that it is no small coincidence that the decline in educational and post graduate grasps of English has been inversely proportional to the increased use of MS word etc in schools and colleges over the last 15 years.

Hats off to anyone who uses a checker and works through the results whilst reading their post back to themselves.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Jampott and garyc do provide lovely, eloquent responses and get their point across really well, however, Carlos has the edge :roll:



Carlos said:


> Note to offenders: the majority of intelligent forumistas just think "you thick fucker" when reading one of your unintelligible posts. Think on.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Fuck me is this still going on? :?

I have been away for the weekend and yet another post has opened, are people not content with following on with the 7 hundred threads already open on grammar,syntax,puntcuation and the like, or do they feel the need to keep on and on and on and on and on.................................?

Please someone write about something else for God,s sake, I think we all have the message here :!:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

spain said:


> Fuck me is this still going on? :?
> 
> I have been away for the weekend and yet another post has opened, are people not content with following on with the 7 hundred threads already open on grammar,syntax,puntcuation and the like, or do they feel the need to keep on and on and on and on and on.................................?
> 
> Please someone write about something else for God,s sake, I think we all have the message here :!:


On the 8 pages of "What Happened to English" thread, the single largest contributor with 10 posts is yourself. So who exactly is going on and on? :wink:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

and you went and counted that? :?

you have more time on your hands than me 

At least I havenÂ´t opened thread upon thread about it, and was actually only trying to stop the threads in the first place


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

spain said:


> and you went and counted that? :?
> 
> you have more time on your hands than me
> 
> At least I havenÂ´t opened thread upon thread about it, and was actually only trying to stop the threads in the first place


You still haven't fixed the apostrophe key on your keyboard. Have you not compared posts and wondered why your apostrophes are different?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

To be fair there, on a Spanish keyboard the single quote key does give that angled one. The one we know as an apostrophe is up near the equals key I think.

It annoys the heck out of me whenever I have to type on a Spanish keyboard - or any other non British one, for that matter, because if you can touch-type then you get used to which keys are under which fingers...


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

IÂ´d never even noticed to be honest, as long as itÂ´s in place.

What was that and thing Jampott?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

move on!


----------

